# How not to collapse as a newbie



## Samilktray (28 Aug 2015)

So today I went on my first ride on my new bike (Carrera Zelos) and Jesus I'm unfit. I'm a 24 year old, slightly overweight, smoker, and I have seriously underestimated how unfit I have become. I cycled for around 40-45 minutes around my local roads and felt like I was gonna give up the ghost. 

So to everyone out there, what is the best way to gradually build up fitness (give up the cigs, I know and this is a work in progress). Does anyone who's been in a similar situation have any additional tips that will help? Be it dietary or what not? What distances/time should I be starting off at? 

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2015)

Try 30 minutes. The key is ride often. You are better off riding for 30 minutes a day than 3.5 hours at weekend


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Aug 2015)

^^ that.

And give up the cigs


----------



## wheresthetorch (28 Aug 2015)

^^ and that.

And give up the fags. 

Seriously though - stick with it and it will gradually get easier. Don't exhaust yourself - learn to enjoy it and you'll find yourself going further and further ...


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2015)

And cut way back on the booze.
Take it easy and build up the distance over time.


----------



## buggi (28 Aug 2015)

My first ever commute was about 17 mile. I went from 0 to 17 on a challenge from my boss who reckoned I'd never keep it up! Took about an hour and nearly killed me. But I did this to work and back for 3 days per week and in week 3 I felt my fitness started to kick in and I've never looked back. I estimate I've done around 35,000 miles since 2003 so don't give up. It will NEVER be as hard as today. My advice is keep doing that route you've done today for 3 weeks and then come on here and tell us how you feel. Don't worry about breaking any records, keep it at a comfortable pace and do it every other day so you have a rest in between.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2015)

As a drinker and a smoker I'm afraid to add to this thread other than to suggest cycling within yourself, so that you're not quite out of breath but you're still working your lungs.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (28 Aug 2015)

Start at a pace that you feel you ride at all day i.e. start very slow... Do 30 minutes every few days or as often as possible. Slowly build up the time you are riding and don't worry about distance. The fitness will gradually come in time. 

Don't give up.


----------



## RichardB (29 Aug 2015)

1, Give up fags. This is the best thing you will ever do. Trust me on this.

2. Stop eating cr@p. As far as possible, cut out processed food and sugar, and eat less but better. This is the second-best thing you will ever do.

3. Get out on the bike, 30 mins, 4 x a week. Make it regular, rather than strenuous, and build up by setting yourself achievable challenges. Try to do a bit more every time. Keep records, so you can see your progress.

As the weight comes off and the lungs clear, your fitness will increase in a way that will amaze you.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2015)

Just keep at it, I still smoke and have been known to drink a bit () and I'm in my mid 50s


----------



## Mattonsea (29 Aug 2015)

No fags = More cash to spend on bike stuff !!!


----------



## Jimmy Doug (29 Aug 2015)

Check that your bike is set up properly and that you have enough air in your tyres. Plus all of the above.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Aug 2015)

All the above and do not worry about comparing yourself to others as everyone is different, rides on different roads , traffic etc , for now just get out and enjoy the ride and you will be amazed how much further and faster you will go .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2015)

I should check that your brakes are not rubbing as they can put quite a drain on your energy. If your bike is set up properly you should be able to freewheel quite a distance. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## annedonnelly (29 Aug 2015)

Ride everywhere you can. Even a mile to the shops is good practice that gets you a little bit fitter and more comfortable on the bike.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Aug 2015)

Well reading these posts you will have already gathered that unless you finish the work in progress (cigs), you are pretty much screwed.

The other thing to remember is that you are not a Pro cyclist. Dont feel the need to go everywhere fast. 

A good cycling saying " to go fast you have to slow down"


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2015)

Some good advice above. Good luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (29 Aug 2015)

Diet, probably, sensible eating, no one needs a lecture on this it's the actual doing it that's hard! 

Ride as often as you can, doesn't have to be enormous distances or against the clock; find your own pace, something that doesn't knacker you out by the first corner. 

Make sure the bike is set up right for you, as others have mentioned. 

Ride where, when, whatever type of bike, you can, wearing whatever clothes you feel comfortable in and do it for yourself.

As far as smoking goes, you can still make fitness gains while you smoke, not the best advice maybe, but it's true; I smoked until four weeks ago and I felt fitter from regular cycling in spite of the cigarettes. Got to say, it's even better without them, but it's like dieting; who needs a lecture?

Have fun, take it steady, and enjoy yourself!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Aug 2015)

Just get out and ride short rides, little and often but more importantly try to enjoy it. If you are not enjoying it, you are riding too far, too hard and/or too soon. It should be fun. Keep it that way and you won't noticed your lack of fitness and it will improve in very quickly.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2015)

Be realistic. How long have you been perfecting the art of screwing your body up?

So it's going to take a fair bit of time to get it back to where you'd like it, but that's fine, give it a year. We have autumn coming up, that's 1/4 of the year, winter will be the hardest- join a gym, get decent lights for your bike or put your coat on and go for an hours walk. If you can keep at it through this period then once the days start to lengthen you'll be well on form and be able to make the most of it. By summer you'll have a modelling contract and you'll not want to associate with the likes of us any more!

Oh, and surround yourself with like minded people. Stop playing out with the smoking, drinking crowd.


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Aug 2015)

Csnt argue with any of the above, I started commuting a year and a half ago on a Zelos, first week I thought the hill up to work was gonna kill me, now i fly up it like it isnt there, just keep riding


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Aug 2015)

Give up fags. Give up booze. Retain sex. Cycle regularly.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2015)

The more you cycle, the more cake you can eat. A win-win situation.


----------



## Crandoggler (29 Aug 2015)

I'm an ex smoker and I'd like to tell you a little story about me. 

Recently, about the time I took up cycling, I managed to damage my lungs through smoke inhalation. Not cigarette induced may I add. 

I spent nearly 3 months coughing, day and night until I nearly fainted, or my airways shut due to hypersensitivity. I coughed up blood, brown phlegm, green phlegm and gallons of clear stringy mucus. I coughed until I couldn't stand up, I coughed until I was quite literally gasping for air, causing my daughter to cry as she watched her dad wretch and 'whoop' when trying to breathe and my wife to panic and watch her husband fall to the floor trying to breathe. 

I wouldn't wish anyone to go through what I went through. I still can't laugh properly, because I cough and sometimes cough when I yawn. 

This was 1 day's damage from breathing smoke in and is remarkably similar to the symptoms of lung cancer, except they're worse. 

My biggest advice to you is to remove cigarettes from your life. Never ever do I want my lungs to feel like they did, and I will do my all to prevent lung(or any) kind of cancer. fark smoking to promote that fate. 

Anyway, I've been cycling ever since and am much fitter for it. I feel your pain! I've watched friends dart up hills whilst I've coughed and spluttered like a mess all the way up. It will come. But ditch the farking fags.


----------



## thunderlips76 (29 Aug 2015)

well done on the zelos i've just upgraded to a boardman but the zelos is pretty cool. I'd say my motivation was defo getting people to ride with......and strava.....god bless strava. get it downloaded as soon as posssible. annd yeah get rid of the fags but diet wise i'm still a fat knacker. love my pizzas


----------



## Samilktray (29 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the tips everyone, all have them have been well and truly noted and will be used in some way. And just for the record despite smoking I very rarely drink haha unless a Lachouffe is available, I'll make an exception then. 

What is this Strava anyway?


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Aug 2015)

Samilktray said:


> What is this Strava anyway?



Strava is a free app you can get on your phone, it tracks your ride via GPS. It will show you your average speed, top speed, distance and so on.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2015)

Samilktray said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone, all have them have been well and truly noted and will be used in some way. And just for the record despite smoking I very rarely drink haha unless a Lachouffe is available, I'll make an exception then.
> 
> What is this Strava anyway?


As above . Strava also records all your rides so you can compare times when you repeat routes and compare with other people . So useful for watching improvement


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Aug 2015)

Strava are like cigarettes. Exceptionally addictive, very hard to give up and ends up costing you a fortune (in new kit, bikes, clothes...). There are other 'makes' available like garmin, ridewithgps, Google fitbit... To name a few


----------



## Colin_P (29 Aug 2015)

Strava is fantastic and really keeps me interested. I am dog slow so only race myself but comparing your own efforts on various 'segments' is compulsive stuff.


----------



## Crandoggler (29 Aug 2015)

Especially when you start creeping up the rankings.


----------



## thunderlips76 (30 Aug 2015)

stravas great, especially if you can get some mates involved


----------



## RegG (30 Aug 2015)

I've just read through the posts in this thread and, not being any sort of expert, I think you have been given some great advice. In my own case, I and my partner got back into cycling around April time on some old, heavy mountain bikes. We started off just doing 5 or 6 miles each ride but this gradually increased to 9 or 10. We then decided to buy some decent road bikes and haven't looked back since. We don't overdo it (I am in my early 60's and my partner late 50's) but we do try to keep up a steady pace each ride. I use Strava and find it does help to compare times/distances with previous rides on the same route although it can be very unaccurate when it comes to speed!

From a health point of view, cycling has resulted in my doctor taking me off medication for high blood pressure, so the exercise is good for you! Keep it up and enjoy it. Give up the fags and put the money towards more kit or even a better bike - not that the Carrera is a bad one for starting out.


----------



## leedsmick (7 Sep 2015)

Strava is my motivation. Im 3 weeks in and keeping to similar routes, and comparing how i'm improving. I also had 6 days off drinking last week and the rides were a lot easier!


----------



## Col5632 (7 Sep 2015)

Some great advice from people on here already, keep at it and you won't look back


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And cut way back on the booze.


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2015)

Of course it hugely worth your while to stop smoking, improve diet etc but you can still improve your fitness and enjoy cycling. Just build it up gradually, don't overdo it but just slowly increase your time/distance.

As someone who fuelled my teens and twenties on cider, whiskey, pot noodles and fags, you still have time and work towards improving your health fitness, there is no quick fix, it takes time and small but sustainable changes one at a time worked best for me. I only stopped smoking last year but even on 30 strong rollies a day I still had built myself up to 5,000 miles per year in a hilly area. (Actually cycle less miles nowadays but that is for other reasons as I now have other hobbies too).


----------



## Samilktray (7 Sep 2015)

Thanks again for all the replies. Trying to ride 3 times a week for an hour each time, and already noticing little improvements, and absolutely loving it. Only wish I'd started sooner as I've missed the summer for the most part now


----------



## slowmotion (8 Sep 2015)

My first commute was a dead flat five and a half miles, six or seven years ago. I honestly thought that I was going to die. I was standing with my bike on a traffic island, gasping for breath when the driver of a white Transit stopped beside me and said "Blimey mate, are you OK?". God bless him. After that I just took it a bit more gently and, over a couple of months, gradually got slightly more fit. After three months I did a 20 mile charity ride with my wife and daughter. Two weeks later I rode a very slow sixty miles in Holland. My only advice is to take it really easy to begin with so that you associate riding with pleasure, not some kind of torture. When you see it as fun, you will do it more and more. BTW, I stopped smoking at a considerably older age than you are. I promised myself that I would put aside the cost of my ciggies every day and, when I reached £700, would splurge it on a nice new bike. I got to £500 alarmingly quickly and bought a £750 bike anyway. 

Have fun!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2015)

leedsmick said:


> Strava is my motivation. Im 3 weeks in and keeping to similar routes, and comparing how i'm improving. I also had 6 days off drinking last week and the rides were a lot easier!


Bugger that, I always find cycling a lot easier *after* a couple of beers. ...........................................and a *pie* or two


----------



## Karlt (8 Sep 2015)

It's that weird thing where you kill yourself on a segment to find it was 20 seconds worse than your own PB and you're there thinking "How the hell did I do _that _back in 2013?"


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Bugger that, I always find cycling a lot easier *after* a couple of beers. ...........................................and a *pie* or two




There is a fish and chips shop about 25 miles away from me which I repeatedly heard good things about so a few months ago I made it my Sunday ride to ride there, sample their fish and chips and ride home again.

The fish chips were indeed delicious, and the portions were huge but it would appear some lowlife had filled the frame tubes of my bike up with molten lead whilst I was inside ( or so it would seem considering how slow and sluggish it felt on the way home in comparison to the outward journey )


----------



## leedsmick (8 Sep 2015)

If only Strava incorporated head winds when you do a slow time. That's always what I tell myself !


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 Sep 2015)

Samilktray said:


> Thanks again for all the replies. Trying to ride 3 times a week for an hour each time, and already noticing little improvements, and absolutely loving it. Only wish I'd started sooner as I've missed the summer for the most part now


If you can keep getting out during winter, you'll be flying by next summer


----------



## tfg71 (8 Sep 2015)

make it fun - so easy to start something with good intentions , not enjoy it so give up .
dont over do it as plenty others have said build it up over time.
cigs are a difficult one - i only stopped when i had my heart attack in may this year. I have been using a vape to curb my urges and i feel a lot better
plus on the above i have more cash each month. 
diet - eat sensibly so you feel satisfied and not eager to reach for snacks.
try and make a change to bad habits - one of mine was is sitting at back door in morning with my coffee and a cig - not doing that any more so i sit else where 
get others involved - sometimes boredom kicks in - think back to when you were a kid and went everywhere on a bike - didnt think twice about distance speed etc back in the good old days.


----------



## Samilktray (8 Sep 2015)

Just touching briefly on the change in seasons that is upon us, what do I need to know about cycling in the winter? Do I need to alter the bike in any way, any additional kit/attire needed?

Anything really that I need to know


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2015)

If it's not been said already .... warm-up SLOWLY on the bike, take it easy for the first 10 to 15 mins and slow down 10 mins before you finish too.


----------



## leedsmick (8 Sep 2015)

No problem going slow at the start and the finish. And the bit in the middle


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 Sep 2015)

Samilktray said:


> Just touching briefly on the change in seasons that is upon us, what do I need to know about cycling in the winter? Do I need to alter the bike in any way, any additional kit/attire needed?
> 
> Anything really that I need to know


Mudguards are a good idea, as it tends to be wetter and dirtier. Keep the bike cleaned and it's not a problem.

Otherwise, it's just keeping warm, but not getting too hot that is the trick. Look for "roubaix" cycle kit (fleece-lined) which I start using once temps go consistently below 10C, both tights and jersey. Below 5C and I add a base layer underneath. Once it gets near 0C, the Aldi softshell comes out, which is really warm.

Multiple thin layers are better than one thick one, as you can regulate temperature better.

Riding on a crisp winters day with the sun shining is brilliant  Be very careful to watch for ice in shaded areas, coming across a sight like this is not what you want:




Luckily there were tyre tracks that were clear so I could ride in them...... carefully.


----------



## Karlt (8 Sep 2015)

Samilktray said:


> Just touching briefly on the change in seasons that is upon us, what do I need to know about cycling in the winter? Do I need to alter the bike in any way, any additional kit/attire needed?
> 
> Anything really that I need to know


Mudguards. Need them all year round if you're commuting, but especially Winter.


----------



## Karlt (8 Sep 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Mudguards are a good idea, as it tends to be wetter and dirtier. Keep the bike cleaned and it's not a problem.
> 
> Otherwise, it's just keeping warm, but not getting too hot that is the trick. Look for "roubaix" cycle kit (fleece-lined) which I start using once temps go consistently below 10C, both tights and jersey. Below 5C and I add a base layer underneath. Once it gets near 0C, the Aldi softshell comes out, which is really warm.
> 
> ...


Oh man - last Winter I set off in half an inch of snow, not really settling on the roads - 5 miles up the road it was a bit thicker, but I was just managing in slushy tyre tracks. This all on 25mm slicks of course... Then it started hammering down; traffic was all bunged up (as it always does the moment it starts to snow) and within minutes there was an inch of snow on the road and the tyre tracks were snowy with the slush underneath starting to freeze - I hopped off and nipped to the railway station that was fortunately just a couple of hundred metres back. Once in Sheffield the roads were right enough.


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Sep 2015)

Samilktray said:


> Just touching briefly on the change in seasons that is upon us, what do I need to know about cycling in the winter? Do I need to alter the bike in any way, any additional kit/attire needed?
> 
> Anything really that I need to know



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/winter-is-coming.186458/


----------



## Aunty Tyke (7 Oct 2015)

cyberknight said:


> All the above and do not worry about comparing yourself to others as everyone is different, rides on different roads , traffic etc , for now just get out and enjoy the ride and you will be amazed how much further and faster you will go .


Now that helps me!


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> Now that helps me!



Compare yourself, to yourself. If you improve, that's the goal. Get better/fitter FOR YOU.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (8 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Compare yourself, to yourself. If you improve, that's the goal. Get better/fitter FOR YOU.


Like it!


----------



## bozmandb9 (8 Oct 2015)

Samilktray said:


> So today I went on my first ride on my new bike (Carrera Zelos) and Jesus I'm unfit. I'm a 24 year old, slightly overweight, smoker, and I have seriously underestimated how unfit I have become. I cycled for around 40-45 minutes around my local roads and felt like I was gonna give up the ghost.
> 
> So to everyone out there, what is the best way to gradually build up fitness (give up the cigs, I know and this is a work in progress). Does anyone who's been in a similar situation have any additional tips that will help? Be it dietary or what not? What distances/time should I be starting off at?
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance



Spend £10k on a Pinarello F8, or whatever it is that's top of their range. You'll be able to win the tour de france without getting out of breath.

Kidding, no really what you need to do is buy lots of carbon bits for your Zelos, a £40 carbon bottle cage will do wonders! ;-)

But seriously. For a couple of years, I was stuck on 40 minute rides, around 11 miles. I found it hard work. Then my son and myself took our bikes to France on holiday this year. Cycling round a new area, and route finding,slowed me down, and I found I was able to ride further. Went from 15, to 30, to 45 miles, now very happy at 50 plus, and just signed up for the Ride London 100. 

I think the key was understanding that cycling is, or should be, more akin to walking than running, sure you have the occasional bit where you work really hard, getting up a hill or something, but most of the time it's low intensity. 

Saying all that it doesn't have to be slow. I've seen my average speed come up steadily, so I'm now happy at around 18 most of the time, either on my solo rides, which are shorter, 20-30, or longer group rides.

It may be worth getting some good advice on bike set up. First thing is to check saddle height, if you have the saddle set too low, it will be really hard work. Once you've got the basic bike setup correct, you want to make sure you're using the gears correctly. There are loads of videos online for both bike set up, and use of gears. Basically, don't grind away in high gears, come down to a gear where you can keep your cadence up (number or pedal rotations per minute).

Nobody can tell you what times or distances you should be starting at, since we don't know you, or your condition etc. But the main thing is to enjoy riding, and persevere, do it as often as you can, and push a little as and when you feel ready. You'll know when you're ready to go further, faster etc. 

Finally, you could look into finding some local group rides, you'll find many that will be fine for you, and it's really good fun riding in a group, and a great source of advice and help.


----------



## leedsmick (9 Oct 2015)

Great post


----------



## Sunny Portrush (10 Oct 2015)

I don`t know your personal circumstances but if you are married or have a partner, the best advice I can give you is to learn how to sneak stuff into your house/shed and nothing ever costs more than a couple of quid


----------



## RichardB (13 Oct 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> I don`t know your personal circumstances but if you are married or have a partner, the best advice I can give you is to learn how to sneak stuff into your house/shed and nothing ever costs more than a couple of quid


Don't forget "This? Oh, I've had it ages! Didn't I tell you?"


----------



## Janine (14 Oct 2015)

When I started cycling I was in my early 20s and god, I thought I'm the unfitted person on Earth! After a week or so when I was already very sad about my lack of stamina I met a friend who happened to be a regular cycle user. The friend asked me to let her ride my brand new bike and after a few metres shouted "omg how do you manage to ride with these gears???". So apparently my gear settings were totally wrong (and I was sure they are correct). The friend changed them for me and from that day on I started enjoying cycling and building my stamina and muscles, slowly, in my own pace.
So my advice for everybody who struggle with fitness is: adjust your bike to your body so riding does not leave you exhausted after 30 min. at the beginning. It's not you, it's the bike  Take it easy and you'll see sooner than later how fast you progress.


----------



## rourkey34 (17 Oct 2015)

In my experience it's just about getting out regularly. The next ride will be slightly easier than the last and before you know it you'll be on for hours. 

Take the hills steady and you will soon find the level you are comfortable with and you will gradually get faster. 

First few weeks are the toughest but stick with it but as you see the weight drop and the rides get longer, you won't regret it!


----------



## bonoeuf (18 Oct 2015)

Pretty much what everyone else has said. I was riding 200 miles a week at age 45, I smoked, drank very little and got to the 200 mile per week stage by riding regularly; five times per week. I stopped riding for around five years and am starting again at age 59 and two heart attacks later. I managed 28 miles Saturday and am going out now for an hour ish. More days you can ride the better, keep the legs used to riding. You can build up the distance and time in saddle weekend bit by bit. I don't smoke anymore and can't drink due to medication; not going to sop me riding though.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Oct 2015)

Colin_P said:


> Strava is fantastic and really keeps me interested. I am dog slow so only race myself but comparing your own efforts on various 'segments' is compulsive stuff.


I have to agree. I really like Strava as a way of challenging myself. I've no real interest in racing but it does give me a never ending series of new personal goals!


----------



## Globalti (19 Oct 2015)

My first ride as a "born again" cyclist was about five miles. I thought I was fit so I bought a cheap mountain bike and jumped on it to ride it home, tyres half inflated and seat at the wrong height. After three miles I was exhausted and I was so tired on reaching home that I stuck the bike out the back and didn't touch it for several months. But then it niggled me and I started thinking: "Hang on - people cycle for hundreds of miles, so you should be capable of better than this!"

I was 32 at that time. I'm in my 60th year now and fitter than ever because fitness and stamina go on building. Just remember that as your muscle strength increases you will be putting more stress on skeleton and joints so take it easy and allow the body to build up to meet the demands you place on it.

My advice to a cycling newbie? Take pride in your health and physique; give up smoking, cut down on beer, give up sugar, sugary drinks and sweets, give up margarine and switch to butter, exercise twice a week if you can and above all, allow the body time to recover because it's during the recovery time that you grow muscles.

One simple trick I use to prevent me from snacking in the evenings is to finish my evening meal then go upstairs, change, wash, and clean and floss my teeth. This gives me a psychological "barrier" which helps me to avoid the temptation of that late night biscuit or chocolate.


----------

